# Fireworks



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Next door are setting off fireworks :/ gonna check my babies are not too traumatised when they've finished.

How's everyone else's girls and boys coping? 

X


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very noisy here tonight. gonna check mine in a bit, they seemed ok earlier.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine seemed more annoyed with me for shining the torch in!  

X


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Someone was shooting off fireworks last night. Sent my poor dog into hiding.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

By the coop. They all have gotten use to the noise and don't even shutter when the guns go off anymore.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't know what happen to the start of my post?!

I was saying.... We hunt and we target practice up at the field . Which is by the coop!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

EmmaJB said:


> Mine seemed more annoyed with me for shining the torch in!
> 
> X


lol mine too.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My very first flock was greatly affected during their first hunting season. On the first day it was like a war zone so many guns were going off. Someone was using an automatic gun that day too. It was scary and close! Well, the chickens stopped laying for 3 days. After that they got used to it, but we didn't have another horrid first day like that again.


----------

